# Zipfizz Energy Drink



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Been using Zipfizz on and off for about a year. I use it occasionally, maybe after work for an afternoon ride, or when I feel sluggish and need a little boost. Seems to help with energy levels without making me feeling jittery.

Having said that, lately there seems to be more negative press about sucralose (brand name Splenda) which is one of the ingredients in Zipfizz to sweeten the drink. Don't really know how much sucralose is actually in one tube, but I'd rather just avoid it if I can.I am now on the hunt for an alternative that doesn't use artificial sweeteners.

Any suggestions for an energy drink or supplement. I usually ride trails about 3 times a week, anywhere from 15-25 miles per ride.My typical rides are about 1.5 to 2 hours.I don't race.


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

kickhorse said:


> Been using Zipfizz on and off for about a year. I use it occasionally, maybe after work for an afternoon ride, or when I feel sluggish and need a little boost. Seems to help with energy levels without making me feeling jittery.
> 
> Having said that, lately there seems to be more negative press about sucralose (brand name Splenda) which is one of the ingredients in Zipfizz to sweeten the drink. Don't really know how much sucralose is actually in one tube, but I'd rather just avoid it if I can.I am now on the hunt for an alternative that doesn't use artificial sweeteners.
> 
> Any suggestions for an energy drink or supplement. I usually ride trails about 3 times a week, anywhere from 15-25 miles per ride.My typical rides are about 1.5 to 2 hours.I don't race.


When you say energy drink, ah. Hmm.

I don't understand why people drink sugar-free energy drinks. Unless what they want is a Monster or Red Bull. But then I find all sweet sugar-free things disgusting. All that crap, sucralose, aspartame, whatever... why? It's been synthesized in a lab to fool your taste buds. Running that chemical through your body for the sake of pretending you are drinking something sweet seems like a bad bargain to me.

As for bike riding: Unless you're just dicking around riding a quarter mile on your bike, your body needs calories. Not sugar free. Not _sugar _necessarily, but maybe a mix of sucrose, fructose, maltodextrin. No sucralose. No aspartame.

I use Tailwind Nutrition. I like the mix of carbohydrate sources and the amount of sodium and I like the taste. There are some caffeinated flavors if you really need that kind of boost. If it had sucralose it would be useless to me.

But if what you really want is a stimulant, have a stimulant. Have a monster or whatever.

I would recommend one of the sugared ones.


----------

